# Cancelled Surgery



## heidib (Apr 3, 2009)

If a surgery is cancelled after the "screening" H&P (which is days before scheduled surgery), would we be able to bill an E&M since it wouldn't be global to a surgery anymore?  For example, patient meets with NP for clearance for surgery but then the surgery is cancelled.


----------

